
Front Page of Hacker News in 5 Easy Steps - quickthrower2
https://www.alexkras.com/front-page-of-hacker-news-in-5-easy-steps/
======
gus_massa
It's not bad advice, but most steps are not so easy. Perhaps I'd recommend not
to repost too much. In some cases it goes out of control and the mods ban the
user and site.

~~~
quickthrower2
He’s giving the table stakes, but there is some luck involved too. Also HN
provides a decent amount of traffic for non first page asubmissions and if you
are in a niche it can still be useful.

------
levlaz
I think it’s kind of funny that this is not on the front page of hacker news.

~~~
greenyoda
I think that the article itself explains why that is:

> No tips or tricks will replace writing something interesting or helpful.

Yet another article about how to get on the front page of HN isn't
interesting. (Such articles appear often.) And most HN readers don't care
about getting their post on the front page, so it's not really helpful to
them.

~~~
akras14
Amen

